# baby mojo



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

Where do you guys put your robo-ducks in your mallard spread, i am looking to run a c or v spread but am not sure where i shuld put baby mojo or my jerk cord. also i am going to throw some teal decoys in with them, do i just mix them in or make a group of teal all by themselvs.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

wherever you want them to land, in my experiences they finish right to or right behind the mojos


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I just put my MOJO about in the middle of the spread


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

We usually put our MOJO right in the landing whole and we usually put most the teal decoys around the landing zone and spread them out, but teal will decoy to anything so I don't know if the placement of teal decoys matters like it does with divers IMO. But we always end up passing on the teal to shoot Mallards. By the way the baby mojo is a piece of junk and they always break down i would stick with the reg mojo or lucky duck.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

We usually put ours right in the kill hole unless alot of geese are in the area. Then we will put them right over our blinds so we can turn them off if geese are in the area. In my opinion the baby mojo is the way to go. The regular size eats alot of battery and during a really windy day the wind will actually stop the wings from spinning!!


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

MallardMayhem21 said:
 

> We usually put ours right in the kill hole unless alot of geese are in the area. Then we will put them right over our blinds so we can turn them off if geese are in the area. In my opinion the baby mojo is the way to go. The regular size eats alot of battery and during a really windy day the wind will actually stop the wings from spinning!!


Good post


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

We usually try to put them as far as upwind as possible. Don't try and make the ducks come right over them, most of the time it won't work nowadays. No matter what pattern you are using, I would always try to put them as far upwind as possible.


----------

